# Holy Mother Of Meow-killer Score-o&w?



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Greetings all, from Denver Colorado.

I have just made what I think must be a great score. I found on a local garage sale type website an ad for "swiss made diver watch". Naturally my curiosity was piqued. Imagine my shock when I saw a picture of a yellow 706 model square cased Caribbean. The condition is excellent overall. Lume is essentially out but doesn't look corroded. It's keeping almost perfect time running about +2 seconds per day. It has an original bracelet with solid rather than folded links on the outside of the chain link, fish signed crown, and yellow dont-get-the-bends-ometer on the bezel. Now, here's the part thats going to make you all hate me. $80. That's right, that monatary unit that all you Europeans rightfully make fun of these days. I just about dropped a pantload!

Unfortunately my wife has hidden it until July 29 because it's supposed to be my birthday present, but she was happy that she only had to spend half of what the Orange Monster she was planning to give me cost. When I get it back I'll post photos (if I can figure out how to do it).

In the meantime I need some help. It looks just like some O&Ws I have seen in catalogs and Jennys and various other makers but it has no makers mark on it anywhere that I can detect.

Where a company logo or marker usually is it only says "Caribbean". Directly below "automatic" and on the third line "25 jewels". Under the hands it reads "100 meters" then "(3300 ft)" and finally "100 atm". On the back it has all the usual markings including the fish & so on but again no indication of a manufacturer.

If anyone knows what exactly it is please let me know. Whatever it turns out to be it's the crown jewel of my collection (tiny as it is) at this point.

thanks

-meow


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

meow said:


> . It has an original bracelet with solid rather than folded links on the outside of the chain link, fish signed crown, and yellow dont-get-the-bends-ometer on the bezel. Now, here's the part thats going to make you all hate me. $80.


I hate you :bb: :cry2: I have just agreed to buy a nice one for nearly $800 and that's not a bad price these days.

Mike (seething with anger







)

P.S seriously well done  must be the bargain of the year.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very well done Meow!!


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

:wallbash:

:jawdrop:


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

That is ridiculous and you only went there to buy a garage.

Cant wait to see the photos


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm attempting to post the seller's pic here. It's very low res but should give a good idea. It certainly worked for me.

Right you are Potz, 1000 meters. My mistake.

-meow


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Great catch.  What a bargain.  I have seen a Caribbean ref. 709 with no name recently on eBay.


----------

